# TUTORIAL: Remove ADs from New Yahoo! Messenger 8 Final !



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi guys!

Here I'm sharing 2 Tricks, which will definitely remove ADs from the new Yahoo! Messenger 8:

**www.askvg.com/remove-ads-from-yahoo-messenger-8-final/*

*PS:* I hv checked both of them and its working w/o ne problem!


----------



## RCuber (Aug 1, 2006)

cool tick!!!! worked  thanks a lot vishal  , REP points for you


----------



## Pathik (Aug 1, 2006)

thxu


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 1, 2006)

Can I write this on my blog...with your name intact....Cool Tip...!  Worked for me!


----------



## casanova (Aug 2, 2006)

Another Cooool trick from vishal. Repped u and thx


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 3, 2006)

tried the reg one.
Works with ver 7.5 too


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 3, 2006)

very very good trick


thnx a lot


----------



## umast3 (Aug 15, 2006)

@ Vishal Gupta.. 

What hex editor do u prefer sir??


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 15, 2006)

^^
I use this.


----------



## champ_rock (Aug 15, 2006)

dont know but the string 3981AC does not exist in my case.. 3981a0 exists though..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 15, 2006)

^^
Didnt u get "Enabled" near it?
If u can see the "Enabled" word, then simply change it to something else, I changed it to "disable".


----------



## aadipa (Aug 16, 2006)

champ_rock said:
			
		

> dont know but the string 3981AC does not exist in my case.. 3981a0 exists though..


Make sure you have YIM 8.0.0.683.


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Aug 19, 2006)

I have yahoo messenger 8.0.0.701 & i could not find the offset 3981AC. 
I tried to google but no luck.
Can anyone please tell me what i have to do to remove the Big AD on yim main window?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 19, 2006)

Here is the screenshot:

*img91.imageshack.us/img91/5086/newpicturewb9.th.jpg

I'm using *XVI32*, u can get it from here.


----------



## champ_rock (Aug 20, 2006)

please see the following image.. 

*img81.imageshack.us/img81/3384/untitledto0.png

i am not able to find that value...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 20, 2006)

It seems that u hv different version than mine!
But if u see carefully, the "enabled" string is there in the 3rd line under the selected text in ur screenshot.
So change it to ne text or change it to "disable" and then see the result.


----------



## maximus999 (Aug 23, 2006)

~It_is_Andrew~ said:
			
		

> I have yahoo messenger 8.0.0.701 & i could not find the offset 3981AC.
> I tried to google but no luck.
> Can anyone please tell me what i have to do to remove the Big AD on yim main window?


For Yahoo Messenger Beta 8.0.701
XVI32=>Address=>Goto=>Hexdecimal=>398190=>do the changes
=>Save 
*i8.tinypic.com/25fh7kl.jpg


@ViShal......Thanx a lot man!!!


----------



## ::.BLOOD!GOD.:: (Sep 15, 2006)

i'm a big fan of yours


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 15, 2006)

Oh comon, why do u have to go so complex & use a hex editor

I have been using a custom made registry file since Yahoo messenger 7 days

just copy paste this code to notepad, & save as filename.reg..as a registry file, then simply import in your registry



> REGEDIT4
> [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\yahoo\pager\YUrl]
> "First Login Beacon"="*pclick.internal.yahoo.com/p/s=97416787/lng=us/rand=%d"
> "Tutorials"="*help.yahoo.com/us/tutorials/ms75/index.html"
> ...


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanx a lot


----------



## n2casey (Sep 15, 2006)

Tanks a lot Vishal  

I mean thanks a lot. Just try a new hex editor which is more advanced. U can find it here
*www.hhdsoftware.com/


----------



## freakitude (Sep 22, 2006)

thanx


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Oct 12, 2006)

thanks a lot


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm glad that this method worked for u guys


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Oct 12, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> I'm glad that this method worked for u guys



i m sorry to say but the first method(hex mthod) didnt worked for me


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 13, 2006)

It'll work for the exact version only!
Which version of Y! r u using?


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Oct 13, 2006)

mine is 8.0.0.716 ... i disabled it but still not working ..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 13, 2006)

Hmmm, seems that u hv a new version! May be this trick doesnt work for this version?


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Oct 14, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Hmmm, seems that u hv a new version! May be this trick doesnt work for this version?



any other trick?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't hv this version, so can't help much  

Will let u know, If I got some trick


----------



## maximus999 (Oct 31, 2006)

For New Yahoo Messenger 8.1.0.195

XVI32=>Address=>Goto=>Hexdecimal=>3A025A=>do the changes
=>Save 

*img59.imageshack.us/img59/8185/remadhexli9.png


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 31, 2006)

great dude


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 31, 2006)

btw, i had posted a ad remover in this thread. Simple executable file for the ppl who don't want or don't know how to remove ad the way suggested in this thread. 
Download the attachment.


----------



## unitechy (Oct 31, 2006)

hey thanks a lot man.. It worked for me..


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Nov 6, 2006)

the ad remover exe works for new version too? (& is it reliable source!)


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 6, 2006)

It works andrew , i am using it with the latest yahoo version.


----------



## dreams (Nov 6, 2006)

maximus999 said:
			
		

> For New Yahoo Messenger 8.1.0.195
> 
> XVI32=>Address=>Goto=>Hexdecimal=>3A025A=>do the changes
> =>Save
> ...



This worked gr8 4 me..thnx m8..it removed the ads and sadly it removed my mobile device too..

if i change it to disable then i am unable to find my mobile device..so reverted bac..now i got my mobile device bac..

anyway thnx for the find..


----------



## csczero (Sep 7, 2007)

my yahoo crashing ..... everytime i strt it it closes automatically...donno what actually is the reason... windowblinds ?


----------

